# Anyone going to Burnham on Sea next week?



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

We're at the CC Hurn Lane site next week.

It would be nice to say "hello" if anyone's there.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

'Fraid not, Dave.

Moved to "Informal Meets" :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> 'Fraid not, Dave.
> 
> Moved to "Informal Meets" :wink:
> 
> Gerald


Ta Gerald.

Pity - would have been nice to meet.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Pity - would have been nice to meet.


A lot of people say that ... until they meet me 

When are you actually there? We're away, but only in the static. We could, of course, change our plans :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > Pity - would have been nice to meet.
> ...


You would probably be equally underwhelmed by the experience Gerald, so please don't mess up your arrangements on our account. 8O

We arrive Sunday and leave Friday morning - like all sensible oldies do to avoid the crowds and the kids. :roll: 8O


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

No way.

Forum Assistants don't get time off, get back to work, we expect a ship shape forum, we do.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

hilldweller said:


> No way.
> 
> Forum Assistants don't get time off, get back to work, we expect a ship shape forum, we do.


How do you know I'm not on an expenses-paid trip for Nuke . . . . . yeah, yeah. Silly question!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> How do you know I'm not on an expenses-paid trip for Nuke . . .


Oh I see, snout well and truly in the trough already. Who do you think you are, an MP ?

AAMOI - Nuke - where does that come from, does he glow in the dark ?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Dave we will be at the Haven site at Mablethorpe for the week after we leave Newark


Jacquie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> Sorry Dave we will be at the Haven site at Mablethorpe for the week after we leave Newark
> 
> Jacquie


    

Avatar still looks good Jacquie! :lol:


----------

